# Soldi, ruoli, famiglia, rapporto di coppia



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

Leggendo gli interventi nel thread di Carola mi è sembrato di cogliere in trasparenza diverse problematiche legate all'aspetto economico che vanno ben oltre al caso particolare e che caricano di aspettative di compra-vendita il rapporto di coppia.
Si sa che il denaro è lo sterco del demonio e sporca ogni relazione, perfino l'amicizia o quelle famigliari.
Non è quindi stupefacente che sporchi anche il rapporto di coppia sia quando di soldi ce ne sono pochi, come dice Piperita, o ce ne sono molti (oddio non esageriamo, più della media, ma non è Veronica) come nel caso di Carola.
Quello che però mi sembra di intravvedere nel rapporto di coppia è un non consapevole scambio denaro-sesso/amore/dedizione sia come dare e avere, sia come denaro come sostituto dell'amore. Sia nel senso "ti dà i soldi quindi ti ama", sia nel senso "non mi ama, almeno mi dia i soldi".


----------



## ilnikko (13 Dicembre 2016)

Correggimi prof. ma li vedo sempre "cicciare" (spuntare) fuori quando manca qualcos'altro. O è una mia sensazione errata ? della serie due cuori e una capanna quando ti lovvo o viceversa Veronica da 3 milioni al mese quando non ti lovvo piu'...giusto ?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Correggimi prof. ma li vedo sempre "cicciare" (spuntare) fuori quando manca qualcos'altro. O è una mia sensazione errata ? della serie due cuori e una capanna quando ti lovvo o viceversa Veronica da 3 milioni al mese quando non ti lovvo piu'...giusto ?


A volte è un reciproco scambio consensuale implicito e talvolta inconsapevole.
Quando una è bella si sente che può sposarsi bene. La bellezza, la capacità seduttiva femminile è considerata merce di scambio, così come l'essere abbienti consente all'uomo anche vecchio e brutto di acquistare una bella moglie.
:unhappy:


----------



## spleen (14 Dicembre 2016)

Quante sono le persone che scelgono il loro parthner in base a criteri diversi da quello che una persona puo -dare o far -sentire?

E non mi riferisco certamente solo ai soldi.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quante sono le persone che scelgono il loro parthner in base a criteri diversi da quello che una persona puo -dare o far -sentire?
> 
> E non mi riferisco certamente solo ai soldi.


Scambi impliciti su altri piani non sono sporchi di sterco del demonio, al peggio sono co-dipendenze


----------



## Piperita (14 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quante sono le persone che scelgono il loro parthner in base a criteri diversi da quello che una persona puo -dare o far -sentire?
> 
> E non mi riferisco certamente solo ai soldi.


Scegliere in base a criteri....??? Di cosa parliamo?
A 15 anni ricordo solo che mi piacevano i suoi occhi e lo scelsi per quello...il discorso dei soldi e della scelta lo si fa quando si è più maturi .
Poi gli eventi che si sono susseguiti ci hanno portato dove siamo ora ma non mi addebito nessuna colpa in questo.

Riguardo al thread principale vorrei aggiungere che c'è una certa differenza tra avere molti soldi e averne pochi, magari il risultato è simile ma se hai molti soldi in qualche modo ti consoli, anche soltanto facendo shopping compulsivo, se ne hai pochi soffri su due fronti, quello affettivo e quello economico, quindi doppio sacrificio e mi sembra che non rimanga nulla...


----------



## spleen (14 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scambi impliciti su altri piani non sono sporchi di sterco del demonio, al peggio sono co-dipendenze


Qualsiasi tipo di scambio ha come movente l' Ego, abbastanza raramente si tratta di volontà di fusione per rispetto, stima, ammirazione, trasporto. Stiamo con le persone in genere perchè ci fanno stare bene.
Certamente si capisce che se sto con una persona perchè penso anche inconsciamente che i suoi soldi ed il suo potere mi faranno sentire meglio significa che ripongo il mio "stare bene" su un piedistallo di argilla, ma dovrei interrogarmi primariamente sul metodo, non sul merito. Il vero problema è che passa l'idea che a far vivere bene siano questioni di carattere economico e non motivazioni di carattere etico comportamentale.


----------



## spleen (14 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Scegliere in base a criteri....???* Di cosa parliamo?*
> A 15 anni ricordo solo che mi piacevano i suoi occhi e lo scelsi per quello...il discorso dei soldi e della scelta lo si fa quando si è più maturi .
> Poi gli eventi che si sono susseguiti ci hanno portato dove siamo ora ma non mi addebito nessuna colpa in questo.
> 
> Riguardo al thread principale vorrei aggiungere che c'è una certa differenza tra avere molti soldi e averne pochi, magari il risultato è simile ma se hai molti soldi in qualche modo ti consoli, anche soltanto facendo shopping compulsivo, se ne hai pochi soffri su due fronti, quello affettivo e quello economico, quindi doppio sacrificio e mi sembra che non rimanga nulla...


Parliamo del fatto che a farci scegliere sono i nostri bisogni impliciti ed espliciti, anche in forma inconscia. Forse uno psico te lo potebbe spiegare meglio.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quante sono le persone che scelgono il loro parthner in base a criteri diversi da quello che una persona puo -dare o far -sentire?
> 
> E non mi riferisco certamente solo ai soldi.





Piperita ha detto:


> Scegliere in base a criteri....??? Di cosa parliamo?
> *A 15 anni ricordo solo che mi piacevano i suoi occhi e lo scelsi per quello...il discorso dei soldi e della scelta lo si fa quando si è più maturi* .
> Poi gli eventi che si sono susseguiti ci hanno portato dove siamo ora ma non mi addebito nessuna colpa in questo.
> 
> Riguardo al thread principale vorrei aggiungere che c'è una certa differenza tra avere molti soldi e averne pochi, magari il risultato è simile ma se hai molti soldi in qualche modo ti consoli, anche soltanto facendo shopping compulsivo, se ne hai pochi soffri su due fronti, quello affettivo e quello economico, quindi doppio sacrificio e mi sembra che non rimanga nulla...



A 15 anni credo sia naturale lasciarsi trasportare dai sentimenti e dall'attrazione fisica.
Ma ci si sposa sempre più in là, con l'età, ormai.
Si arriva a farlo ai 30/35 anni, quando si trova la persona "giusta".
L'essere considerati tali dal partner implica una serie di parametri e di aspettative di cui l'"amore" è solo una componente. a volte neppure la più importante.
La sicurezza, economica e non solo, il benessere, i progetti condivisibili fanno il resto.
In pratica si sposa chi è più capace di soddisfare i nostri bisogni.
Quando ci si separa, dell'amore non resta probabilmente neppure più il ricordo e tutti gli altri parametri che si erano valutati al momento della "scelta" diventano prioritari.
I soldi fanno parte del pacchetto sicurezza.
Nessuno o quasi gioisce nel fare sacrifici nella vita, ma, soprattutto in assenza di amore, o in presenza di rancore, non è evitabile che la questione soldi diventi predominante.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2016)

*Scegliere?*

Poi scegliere...mah è tutto relativo.
Siamo 7 miliardi. 
Si sceglie tra chi conosciamo e ci corrisponde.
Improvvisamente ho una illuminazione sul programma mai capito "Uomini e donne" per proiezione coltiva l'illusione egocentrica di poter scegliere tra stuoli di pretendenti.
Ma dove?


----------



## Piperita (14 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> A 15 anni credo sia naturale lasciarsi trasportare dai sentimenti e dall'attrazione fisica.
> *Ma ci si sposa sempre più in là, con l'età, ormai.
> Si arriva a farlo ai 30/35 anni, quando si trova la persona "giusta".*
> L'essere considerati tali dal partner implica una serie di parametri e di aspettative di cui l'"amore" è solo una componente. a volte neppure la più importante.
> ...


ok

Quindi stiamo parlando della gente di oggi o parliamo di noi?
Se parliamo della gente sono d'accordo con te, se parliamo di noi allora il discorso che ho fatto è esatto.
Ho scelto in  base agli ormoni di una 15enne, il resto non esiste


----------



## spleen (14 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi scegliere...mah è tutto relativo.
> Siamo 7 miliardi.
> Si sceglie tra chi conosciamo e ci corrisponde.
> Improvvisamente ho una illuminazione sul programma mai capito "Uomini e donne" per proiezione coltiva l'illusione egocentrica di poter scegliere tra stuoli di pretendenti.
> Ma dove?


Per me era del tutto evidente che il termine scegliere, nel caso dei rapporti umani sia piuttosto svincolato da un processo strettamente cognitivo e razionale, usare un vocabolo alternativo è anche possibile ma a me non ne vengono altri per rendere l'idea. Non che non ne esistano: preferire, prediligere, prendere, optare....

Se vogliamo farne una questione semantica possiamo pure perderci una serata ma non è quello il centro del problema.


----------



## Piperita (14 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Per me era del tutto evidente che il termine scegliere, nel caso dei rapporti umani sia piuttosto svincolato da un processo strettamente cognitivo e razionale, usare un vocabolo alternativo è anche possibile ma a me non ne vengono altri per rendere l'idea. Non che non ne esistano: preferire, prediligere, prendere, optare....
> 
> Se vogliamo farne una questione semantica possiamo pure perderci una serata ma non è quello il centro del problema.


Non credo si tratti di semantica, quanto al capire se si tratta di scelta reale oppure no.
 A parere mio, c'è chi si accontenta perché crede di non potere avere altro, c'è chi prende abbagli, c'è chi sceglie spinto dagli ormoni, ecc
Parliamo di una scelta vera? Quale sicurezza abbiamo che quella sia la persona che fa per noi e che non ce ne siano altri 1000 che fanno  per noi?
Non abbiamo, certo, provato a stare con tutti gli uomini o le donne del mondo....non abbiamo, certo, avuto uno stuolo di 3000 uomini che ci stavano dietro e abbiamo scelto il migliore.
Abbiamo fatto una apparente "scelta" nel nostro microcosmo.
Solo l'idea mi dà la sensazione di soffocamento, c'è un mondo intero e spesso non riusciamo a guardare oltre il nostro naso


----------



## spleen (14 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non credo si tratti di semantica, quanto al capire se si tratta di scelta reale oppure no.
> A parere mio, c'è chi si accontenta perché crede di non potere avere altro, c'è chi prende abbagli, c'è chi sceglie spinto dagli ormoni, ecc
> Parliamo di una scelta vera? Quale sicurezza abbiamo che quella sia la persona che fa per noi e che non ce ne siano altri 1000 che fanno  per noi?
> Non abbiamo, certo, provato a stare con tutti gli uomini o le donne del mondo....non abbiamo, certo, avuto uno stuolo di 3000 uomini che ci stavano dietro e abbiamo scelto il migliore.
> ...


Forse non mi sono spiegato a sufficienza.
Quello di cui tu parli non è una questione di scelta, tu stai parlando di consapevolezza nella scelta, che è un altro paio di maniche.

Tutto quello che non ci viene imposto è scelto, più o meno consapevolmente, più o meno fortunosamente. Tu hai scelto tuo marito per gli ormoni e per gli occhi... embè, sempre di scelta si tratta, certo non te lo hanno imposto a 15 anni i tuoi parenti, mi sembra.


----------



## Piperita (14 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegato a sufficienza.
> Quello di cui tu parli non è una questione di scelta, tu stai parlando di consapevolezza nella scelta, che è un altro paio di maniche.
> 
> Tutto quello che non ci viene imposto è scelto, più o meno consapevolmente, più o meno fortunosamente. Tu hai scelto tuo marito per gli ormoni e per gli occhi... embè, sempre di scelta si tratta, certo non te lo hanno imposto a 15 anni i tuoi parenti, mi sembra.


Se opero una scelta prima valuto i pro e i contro e valuto altre possibilità con altrettanti pro e contro.
Per me scegliere significa questo, il resto è solo casualità


----------



## spleen (14 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Se opero una scelta prima valuto i pro e i contro e valuto altre possibilità con altrettanti pro e contro.
> Per me scegliere significa questo, il resto è solo casualità


Ok, prendo atto che al supermercato sono gli altri che ti buttano la roba nel carrello.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2016)

La mia contestazione della reale scelta era per dire che non è la scelta iniziale, MOLTO relativa, a creare un rapporto buono, ma l'impegno di ENTRAMBI.
Paradossalmente funzionano bene i matrimoni combinati pakistani se i coniugi li considerano una buona soluzione e si impegnano.
Ovvio che per noi è impensabile dato il peso che diamo al sesso è all'attrazione fisica come base dell'amore, ma dovrebbe mettere in rilievo l'aspetto dell'impegno. Impegno che riemerge dopo un tradimento o una crisi con il ricorso alla terapia di coppia. Si potrebbe fare anche prima.


----------



## Piperita (15 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ok, prendo atto che al supermercato sono gli altri che ti buttano la roba nel carrello.


Proprio al supermercato paragono i prodotti, offerte, convenienza e poi scelgo...
Tutto questo per dire che per me si sceglie quando si è capaci di intendere e di volere, quando si è maturi per farlo, allora la considero una scelta vera. Dopo che si sono avute certe esperienze di vita, allora incontri una persona che è migliore di tutti gli altri ai tuoi occhi e la scegli come compagna di vita. 
La stessa parola lo dice: scegliere, eleggere ciò che sembra meglio.

Tu potrai affermare di avere scelto, io no e non perché mi sia stato imposto ma perché non avevo la maturità per farlo e perché ero alle mie prime uscite, non conoscevo nessuno, quindi tra chi avrei scelto? Il caso ha scelto per me


----------



## spleen (15 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegato a sufficienza.
> *Quello di cui tu parli non è una questione di scelta, tu stai parlando di consapevolezza nella scelta, che è un altro paio di maniche.
> *
> Tutto quello che non ci viene imposto è scelto, più o meno consapevolmente, più o meno fortunosamente. Tu hai scelto tuo marito per gli ormoni e per gli occhi... embè, sempre di scelta si tratta, certo non te lo hanno imposto a 15 anni i tuoi parenti, mi sembra.





Piperita ha detto:


> Proprio al supermercato paragono i prodotti, offerte, convenienza e poi scelgo...
> Tutto questo per dire che per me si sceglie quando si è capaci di intendere e di volere, quando si è maturi per farlo, allora la considero una scelta vera. Dopo che si sono avute certe esperienze di vita, allora incontri una persona che è migliore di tutti gli altri ai tuoi occhi e la scegli come compagna di vita.
> La stessa parola lo dice: scegliere, eleggere ciò che sembra meglio.
> 
> Tu potrai affermare di avere scelto, io no e non perché mi sia stato imposto ma perché non avevo la maturità per farlo e perché ero alle mie prime uscite, non conoscevo nessuno, quindi tra chi avrei scelto? Il caso ha scelto per me


Mi secca autocitarmi, ma mi sa che non hai capito un cavolo di quello che ho scritto, rileggiti il neretto.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Proprio al supermercato paragono i prodotti, offerte, convenienza e poi scelgo...
> Tutto questo per dire che per me si sceglie quando si è capaci di intendere e di volere, quando si è maturi per farlo, allora la considero una scelta vera. Dopo che si sono avute certe esperienze di vita, allora incontri una persona che è migliore di tutti gli altri ai tuoi occhi e la scegli come compagna di vita.
> La stessa parola lo dice: scegliere, eleggere ciò che sembra meglio.
> 
> Tu potrai affermare di avere scelto, io no e non perché mi sia stato imposto ma perché non avevo la maturità per farlo e perché ero alle mie prime uscite, non conoscevo nessuno, quindi tra chi avrei scelto? Il caso ha scelto per me


Hai scelto comunque quando hai accettato la compagnia di quell'uomo.
Hai scelto tra il rimanere sola o stare con una persona.
Non è il caso a farci decidere di intraprendere una relazione. 
Il caso può farci incontrare la persona, ma siamo noi a decidere quello che consegue.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mia contestazione della reale scelta era per dire che non è la scelta iniziale, MOLTO relativa, a creare un rapporto buono, ma l'impegno di ENTRAMBI.
> Paradossalmente funzionano bene i matrimoni combinati pakistani se i coniugi li considerano una buona soluzione e si impegnano.
> Ovvio che per noi è impensabile dato il peso che diamo al sesso è all'attrazione fisica come base dell'amore, ma dovrebbe mettere in rilievo l'aspetto dell'impegno. Impegno che riemerge dopo un tradimento o una crisi con il ricorso alla terapia di coppia. Si potrebbe fare anche prima.


Certo.
Infatti i matrimoni naufragano comunque anche dopo aver operato delle scelte che ci erano sembrate oculate.
Una mia collega ha usato una frase per indicare questo rapportarsi con l'altro sesso.
Di sé dice che è esigente nella scelta del partner.
In pratica sottolinea la subordinazione della persona con cui sta ai suoi bisogni (credo che anche dall'altra parte il rapporto sia visto alla stessa maniera).
Che vuol dire che la persona prescelta deve avere un aspetto fisico piacente, un'età adeguata, una posizione sociale di un certo livello, desiderio di divertirsi basato sulle stesse esigenze, visione della vita e della famiglia compatibili, ambizioni corrispondenti, immagine sociale gratificante, e  allo stesso tempo deve saperle concedere i necessari spazi di libertà con amici e amiche in maniera da non stravolgere troppo la sua vita.
Sei molto carina, giovane e puoi permetterti di scegliere tra parecchi uomini che sperano di stare con te. Tra i tanti vincerà uno solo (per ora) e sarà.... il vero amore.
Che terminerà con una serie di lamentele che, guarda caso, riguardano soprattutto bisogni non soddisfatti.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> ok
> 
> Quindi stiamo parlando della gente di oggi o parliamo di noi?
> Se parliamo della gente sono d'accordo con te, se parliamo di noi allora il discorso che ho fatto è esatto.
> Ho scelto in  base agli ormoni di una 15enne, il resto non esiste


Io ho scelto dopo i 30 anni una persona che avevo conosciuto quando lei aveva 17 anni. 
Da ragazzo non avrei mai pensato di sposare lei, ma mi aveva incantato per alcuni suoi aspetti. Posso dire di averla scelta tra altre ragazze perché la notai per come si muoveva in un corpo di ballo. 
E mi affascino' anche quando la conobbi e cominciammo a frequentarci.
Ma fu solo dopo varie vicissitudini che decisi anni dopo che sarebbe diventata lei la donna della mia vita.
Sono tutte scelte.
Come è stata una scelta rimanere dopo il tradimento, quando ragionai che per me sarebbe stato più doloroso andarmene.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte è un reciproco scambio consensuale implicito e talvolta inconsapevole.
> Quando una è bella si sente che può sposarsi bene. La bellezza, la capacità seduttiva femminile è considerata merce di scambio, così come l'essere abbienti consente all'uomo anche vecchio e brutto di acquistare una bella moglie.
> :unhappy:


sono d'accordo.
ma io non vedo una cosa sporca il fattore denaro, la vedo una cosa alla stregua di mille altre

anche la cultura può esser merce di scambio, anche il potere, anche la fragilità, tutto insomma....

se un* sceglie per i soldi, chi è scelt* sa benissimo che i soldi che ha faticosamente guadagnato erano strumentali anche a farsi rendere più appetibile per un* partner

ma anche chi studia, o chi è di una bellezza strepitante che cura maniacalmente.

quali sono le qualità "nobili" e quelle "sporche"?... mica facile dirlo....

quelle nobili ce le da la natura? (bellezza estetica - intelligenza)

l'educazione familiare?

la nostra carriera economico sociale?

è difficile distinguere per me.. anche se di primo impulso mi vien da dire che se son scelto per i soldi (che non ho) mi fa schifo la cosa

però dimentico che guardandomi allo specchio 20 anni prima e vedendo che facevo schifo, mi sono impegnato per diventare un "buon partito" che garantisce solidità e benessere alla propria compagna.

vedo contraddizione a molti livelli... anche in me stesso.

o no?


----------



## Piperita (16 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Hai scelto comunque quando hai accettato la compagnia di quell'uomo.
> Hai scelto tra il rimanere sola o stare con una persona.
> Non è il caso a farci decidere di intraprendere una relazione.
> Il caso può farci incontrare la persona, ma siamo noi a decidere quello che consegue.


Quindi per voi ciò che le scelte fatte a 15 anni son identiche a quelle fatte a 30? mah...

Io non riesco a paragonare le scelte che faccio adesso con quelle che feci una vita fa


----------



## Piperita (16 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho scelto dopo i 30 anni una persona che avevo conosciuto quando lei aveva 17 anni.
> Da ragazzo non avrei mai pensato di sposare lei, ma mi aveva incantato per alcuni suoi aspetti. Posso dire di averla scelta tra altre ragazze perché la notai per come si muoveva in un corpo di ballo.
> E mi affascino' anche quando la conobbi e cominciammo a frequentarci.
> Ma fu solo dopo varie vicissitudini che decisi anni dopo che sarebbe diventata lei la donna della mia vita.
> ...


Quella di un 30enne che ha vissuto le proprie esperienza la considero scelta.

Come se mio figlio adolescente ad un tratto mi dicesse che vuole sposarsi e che ha trovato l'anima gemella, farei di tutto per dissuaderlo perché non è lui a parlare ma gli ormoni, sceglierebbero loro per lui e probabilmente dopo si pentirebbe amaramente


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> sono d'accordo.
> ma io non vedo una cosa sporca il fattore denaro, la vedo una cosa alla stregua di mille altre
> 
> anche la cultura può esser merce di scambio, anche il potere, anche la fragilità, tutto insomma....
> ...


C'è una bella differenza tra essere una persona affidabile, anche economicamente, e avere moltissimi soldi e usarli per avere una donna che per avvenenza e per età sarebbe fuori target.
È ovvio che Cristiano Ronaldo potrebbe aspirare a una bella ragazza anche se facesse il parrucchiere.
Non è la stessa cosa per Briatore.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quindi per voi ciò che le scelte fatte a 15 anni son identiche a quelle fatte a 30? mah...
> 
> Io non riesco a paragonare le scelte che faccio adesso con quelle che feci una vita fa


Ti dico la verità. Quello di cui mi ero innamorata a quindici anni mi piace anche adesso.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quella di un 30enne che ha vissuto le proprie esperienza la considero scelta.
> 
> Come se mio figlio adolescente ad un tratto mi dicesse che vuole sposarsi e che ha trovato l'anima gemella, farei di tutto per dissuaderlo perché non è lui a parlare ma gli ormoni, sceglierebbero loro per lui e probabilmente dopo si pentirebbe amaramente


Quando smettono di parlare gli ormoni?


----------



## ologramma (16 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando smettono di parlare gli ormoni?


.
io ancora sto aspettando :carneval: ma prima o poi qualche cosa succederà che pensi ?


----------



## Piperita (16 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti dico la verità. Quello di cui mi ero innamorata a quindici anni mi piace anche adesso.


Ci provo anche io

Anche  a me piace, almeno fisicamente, ma non so se lo sceglierei adesso, andava bene per l'adolescente che ero ma non andrebbe bene per la donna che sono.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> io ancora sto aspettando :carneval: ma prima o poi qualche cosa succederà che pensi ?


Certamente :dracula:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ci provo anche io
> 
> Anche  a me piace, almeno fisicamente, ma non so se lo sceglierei adesso, andava bene per l'adolescente che ero ma non andrebbe bene per la donna che sono.


Forse i miei giovani ormoni funzionavano meglio di quelli più maturi. Andrebbe molto bene per me.


----------



## ologramma (16 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente :dracula:


.
Cattiva.......................................:loso:


----------



## Skorpio (16 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è una bella differenza tra essere una persona affidabile, anche economicamente, e avere moltissimi soldi e usarli per avere una donna che per avvenenza e per età sarebbe fuori target.
> È ovvio che Cristiano Ronaldo potrebbe aspirare a una bella ragazza anche se facesse il parrucchiere.
> Non è la stessa cosa per Briatore.


Ma Briatore lo sa
Lo disse chiaramente in una intervista anni fa, che se era un macellaio di borgata di certo non avrebbe avuto le donne che aveva avuto (a quel tempo stava con Naomi)

E Naomi non era una sconosciuta, peraltro, ma una modella di grido, che poteva mettersi tranquillamente con Cristiano Ronaldo

Vuol dire che soldi e auto danno fascino, diciamocelo

Te lo dice chi non ha mai avuto un vespino per portare una ragazza a fare un giro, da ragazzo

È normale cosi

A me una donna potente tipo una manager restituisce fascino 20 volte di più che una commessa dell'ipercoop tutte curve

Non posso farci nulla


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2016)

Per me è questione di intelligenza, anche intelligenza erotica, ma è tutto relativo. Ovvio che con qualcuno io possa apparire intelligente e con altro cretina.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è questione di intelligenza, anche intelligenza erotica, ma è tutto relativo. Ovvio che con qualcuno io possa apparire intelligente e con altro cretina.


Il limite è sempre la capacità dell'altro di comprendere l'intelligenza delle persone con cui si relaziona. E un po' tutti quanti noi diamo valore a ciò che riconosciamo e che ci assomiglia.


----------



## Piperita (17 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma Briatore lo sa
> Lo disse chiaramente in una intervista anni fa, che se era un macellaio di borgata di certo non avrebbe avuto le donne che aveva avuto (a quel tempo stava con Naomi)
> 
> E Naomi non era una sconosciuta, peraltro, ma una modella di grido, che poteva mettersi tranquillamente con Cristiano Ronaldo
> ...


Mi spieghi questa mania della donna potente?

Ci sono uomini che preferiscono le donne tutte curve purché tacciano, sarà che vogliono sentirsi superiori e avere la possibilità di "comandare" senza che nessuno possa contrastare il loro pensiero o il loro agire, al contrario ci sono quelli che sono attratti da donne forti, con cui si può intraprendere un dialogo dove  quasi sicuramente avrà la meglio la donna. Con queste la vita è complicata, però avete la possibilità di non annoiarmi, ma al contrario potrebbe annoiarsi lei.
Ho l'impressione che le vostre ambizioni siano o troppo grandi o troppo piccole...una via di mezzo no?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Mi spieghi questa mania della donna potente?
> 
> Ci sono uomini che preferiscono le donne tutte curve purché tacciano, sarà che vogliono sentirsi superiori e avere la possibilità di "comandare" senza che nessuno possa contrastare il loro pensiero o il loro agire, al contrario ci sono quelli che sono attratti da donne forti, con cui si può intraprendere un dialogo dove  quasi sicuramente avrà la meglio la donna. Con queste la vita è complicata, però avete la possibilità di non annoiarmi, ma al contrario potrebbe annoiarsi lei.
> Ho l'impressione che le vostre ambizioni siano o troppo grandi o troppo piccole...una via di mezzo no?


Ma no. Moltissimi uomini vogliono mettere sotto la donna, è insito nella sessualità maschile l'aggressività e la dominazione, e c'è chi si accontenta di dominare una bella e chi vuole farlo con una di potere. Se sei sopra a chi vale hai vinto! Una sfumatura di umiliazione nei confronti di chi è sessualmente ricettivo è sempre presente nei maschi. :unhappy:


----------



## Piperita (17 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no. Moltissimi uomini vogliono mettere sotto la donna, è insito nella sessualità maschile l'aggressività e la dominazione, e c'è chi si accontenta di dominare una bella e chi vuole farlo con una di potere. Se sei sopra a chi vale hai vinto! Una sfumatura di umiliazione nei confronti di chi è sessualmente ricettivo è sempre presente nei maschi. :unhappy:


Sono c@@@i quando non si riesce a dominare quella potente :rotfl:
Prima vogliono le sfide e quando le perdono c'è da ridere


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Mi spieghi questa mania della donna potente?
> 
> Ci sono uomini che preferiscono le donne tutte curve purché tacciano, sarà che vogliono sentirsi superiori e avere la possibilità di "comandare" senza che nessuno possa contrastare il loro pensiero o il loro agire, al contrario ci sono quelli che sono attratti da donne forti, con cui si può intraprendere un dialogo dove  quasi sicuramente avrà la meglio la donna. Con queste la vita è complicata, però avete la possibilità di non annoiarmi, ma al contrario potrebbe annoiarsi lei.
> Ho l'impressione che le vostre ambizioni siano o troppo grandi o troppo piccole...una via di mezzo no?


Vabbè  ma poveri ci saranno casi in cui le ambizioni siano equilibrate spero


----------



## Piperita (19 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbè  ma poveri ci saranno casi in cui le ambizioni siano equilibrate spero


Lo spero anch'io:facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Lo spero anch'io:facepalm:


L'ho sentita per radio e ho pensato a te.

[video=youtube;NNYiKn577V0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNYiKn577V0[/video]


----------



## Piperita (20 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho sentita per radio e ho pensato a te.
> 
> [video=youtube;NNYiKn577V0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNYiKn577V0[/video]



Non la conoscevo. Grazie


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Piperita ha detto:


> *Mi spieghi questa mania della donna potente?
> *
> Ci sono uomini che preferiscono le donne tutte curve purché tacciano, sarà che vogliono sentirsi superiori e avere la possibilità di "comandare" senza che nessuno possa contrastare il loro pensiero o il loro agire, al contrario ci sono quelli che sono attratti da donne forti, con cui si può intraprendere un dialogo dove  quasi sicuramente avrà la meglio la donna. Con queste la vita è complicata, però avete la possibilità di non annoiarmi, ma al contrario potrebbe annoiarsi lei.
> Ho l'impressione che le vostre ambizioni siano o troppo grandi o troppo piccole...una via di mezzo no?


ma no... nessuna mania... poi non potente, affermata diciamo... una persona di spessore..

mi attrae, non ci posso fare nulla... mi attrae (e mi ha attratto) scoprire che dietro la sua maschera tutta di un pezzo, c'era una persona, con le sue fragilità e le sue sensibilità...

tutto qui...

ed è stato molto bello e intenso, tutto qui

la dominazione o controdominazione non c'entra nulla...


----------



## Piperita (20 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ma no... nessuna mania... poi non potente, affermata diciamo... una persona di spessore..
> 
> mi attrae, non ci posso fare nulla... mi attrae (e mi ha attratto) scoprire che dietro la sua maschera tutta di un pezzo, c'era una persona, con le sue fragilità e le sue sensibilità...
> 
> ...


Tua moglie è così?


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Piperita ha detto:


> Tua moglie è così?


No no assolutamente.

Anche se x la sua professione suo malgrado incute un certo timore e circospezione

È capitato veder gente sbiancare in volto e cambiar espressione, dopo averle chiesto che lavoro fa

Anche fra amici, a volte magari durante una discussione normale, fa una domanda del tutto tranquilla, e cala il gelo.

Ma non è assolutamente cosi


----------

